# Nouveau gives 'no signal' or CONFIG_DMR Not set when it is

## bpaddock

I've migrated my system to the new Xorg 1.9.2 so I figured it was a good time to

migrate from 'nv' to the Nouveau driver.  I've found two different sets of Gentoo instructions, 

neither of which works for me.

The one from the Xorg guide: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml?style=printable and the one from http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/GentooEbuilds .

Following the xorg-config guide my monitor goes to 'no signal' as soon as the kernel loads; 2.6.36-gentoo-r5.  Have to ssh in to recover.

```

(Nouveau is currently in the Staging drivers section)

Device Drivers --->

  Staging drivers --->

  [ ]  Exclude Staging drivers from being built

  <*>    Nouveau (nVidia) cards

```

Following the Freedesktop GentooEbuild version I get an error about CONFIG_DMR not set, when it has been set all along, when emerging dmr.  :Sad: 

My card is a GeForce 7300 GS, on a AMD64 box.

Every time I've tried to use the closed source nvidia drivers,

the system locks up so bad that I have to unplug power from the wall to get it to recover.

The basic 'nv' works, but I'd really like to move to some thing that has better dual head support.

Not sure which way to go from here to get Nouveau working?

```

description: PCI bridge

          product: MCP55 PCI Express bridge

          vendor: nVidia Corporation

          physical id: f

          bus info: pci@0000:00:0f.0

          version: a2

          width: 32 bits

          clock: 33MHz

          capabilities: pci pm msi ht pciexpress normal_decode bus_master cap_list

          resources: memory:fa000000-fcffffff ioport:e0000000(size=268435456)

        *-display UNCLAIMED

             description: VGA compatible controller

             product: G71 [GeForce 7300 GS]

             vendor: nVidia Corporation

             physical id: 0

             bus info: pci@0000:07:00.0

             version: a1

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pm msi pciexpress vga_controller bus_master cap_list

             configuration: latency=0

             resources: memory:fa000000-faffffff memory:e0000000-efffffff memory:fb000000-fbffffff memory:fcfe0000-fcffffff 

```

----------

## sebaro

Did you enable DRM/DRI in kernel?

```
(Enable DRM)

Device Drivers --->

  Graphics support --->

  <*>  Direct Rendering Manager --->
```

----------

## bpaddock

 *sebaro wrote:*   

> Did you enable DRM/DRI in kernel?
> 
> ```
> (Enable DRM)
> 
> ...

 

Yes.

```

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=16

# CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=y

CONFIG_DRM_TTM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

```

Anything there I should change?

----------

## agent_jdh

First, try adding the nouveau/drm stuff as modules, and can you check to see if you have console framebuffer support compiled in - it needs to be compiled in, not a module, even if the nouveau/drm stuff is modules.

The system should boot normally, then switch to e.g. your displays native resolution when the nouveau module gets loaded.  if your display goes totally blank at this point, it means console framebuffer is missing.

Add support for framebuffer devices, then in the console display driver support section, add Framebuffer Console support.

----------

## bpaddock

 *agent_jdh wrote:*   

> First, try adding the nouveau/drm stuff as modules, and can you check to see if you have console framebuffer support compiled in - it needs to be compiled in, not a module, even if the nouveau/drm stuff is modules.
> 
> The system should boot normally, then switch to e.g. your displays native resolution when the nouveau module gets loaded.  if your display goes totally blank at this point, it means console framebuffer is missing.
> 
> Add support for framebuffer devices, then in the console display driver support section, add Framebuffer Console support.

 

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y is set and all others, including NVIDIA, are "not set" in that area, and:

```

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=256

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY is not set

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR is not set

CONFIG_FONTS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

# CONFIG_FONT_6x11 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_7x14 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_PEARL_8x8 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_ACORN_8x8 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_MINI_4x6 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN8x16 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN12x22 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_10x18 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

```

I'll switch to Nou. modules and see what happens.

----------

## Gusar

 *bpaddock wrote:*   

> CONFIG_FB_VESA=y is set

 

It should not be.

----------

## bpaddock

 *Gusar wrote:*   

>  *bpaddock wrote:*   CONFIG_FB_VESA=y is set 
> 
> It should not be.

 

Thank you, everyone.  Got Nouveau running.  Now I need to figure out a correct xorg.conf for it.

This is what I have for my complete xorg.conf:

```

#http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/InstallNouveau:

# The minimal xorg.conf file, which you should try, if you encounter any problems, is:

Section "Device"

Identifier "n"

Driver "nouveau"

EndSection

```

Both monitors are displaying the same thing.  Can some one point me to How To for setting up a dual head monitor with Nouveau and X 1.9.2, please?

The main 22" DVI monitor won't go higher than 1440x960/60hz, and the smaller 20" VGA monitor shows everything, and the 22" goes dark when I change resolutions.

At least need to get this switched around.

From older xorg.confs:

```

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     370   230   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "VSC"

   ModelName    "VA1703wSERIES"

   HorizSync    24.0 - 70.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

#Section "Monitor" 

#    Identifier     "Monitor0" 

#    VendorName     "ViewSonic" 

#    ModelName      "VG191" 

#    HorizSync       30.0 - 82.0 

#    VertRefresh     50.0 - 75.0 

#    Option         "DPMS" 

#EndSection 

#

#Section "Monitor" 

#    Identifier     "Monitor1" 

#    VendorName     "AOC" 

#    ModelName      "2236" 

#    HorizSync       30.0 - 80.0 

#    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0 

#    Option         "DPMS" 

#EndSection 

```

The main monitor actually is the AOC, and the smaller secondary one is the ViewSonic, but the "VA1703wSERIES" is what works/worked.  Will try the Right Stuff with 1.9.2.

----------

## Gusar

What's the resolution of each display, which one should be primary, how should they be arranged (which is left, which is right)?

Anyway, this should help: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/X.Org/Dual_Monitors

----------

## bpaddock

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> What's the resolution of each display, which one should be primary, how should they be arranged (which is left, which is right)?
> 
> Anyway, this should help: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/X.Org/Dual_Monitors

 

Thank for the link, I'll take look.

Some others:

http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12

http://intellinuxgraphics.org/dualhead.html

AOC is centered, primary.  ViewSonic is to its right.

```

xrandr

Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1440 x 900, maximum 4096 x 4096

VGA-1 connected 1440x900+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 367mm x 230mm

   1440x900       59.9*+   75.0  

   1280x1024      75.0     60.0  

   1280x960       60.0  

   1152x864       75.0  

   1024x768       75.1     70.1     60.0  

   832x624        74.6  

   800x600        72.2     75.0     60.3     56.2  

   640x480        72.8     75.0     66.7     60.0  

   720x400        70.1  

DVI-I-1 connected 1440x900+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 477mm x 268mm

   1920x1080      60.0 +

   1680x1050      60.0  

   1280x1024      75.0     60.0  

   1440x900       59.9* 

   1280x960       60.0  

   1280x720       60.0  

   1024x768       75.1     70.1     60.0  

   832x624        74.6  

   800x600        72.2     75.0     60.3     56.2  

   640x480        72.8     75.0     66.7     60.0  

   720x400        70.1  

TV-1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

```

I was heading in this direction:

```

Section "Device"

 Identifier "n"

 Driver "nouveau"

 Option "Monitor-AOC-DVI" "DVI-D-0""

 Option "Monitor-ViewSonic-VGA" "VGA-0"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

 Identifier     "DVI-D-0"

 VendorName     "AOC"

 ModelName      "2236"

 HorizSync       30.0 - 80.0

 VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0

 Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

 Identifier     "VGA-0"

 VendorName     "ViewSonic"

 ModelName      "VA1703wb"

 HorizSync       30.0 - 82.0

 VertRefresh     50.0 - 75.0

 Option         "DPMS"

 Option         "RightOf" "DVI-D-0"

EndSection

```

----------

## Gusar

Options in the Device section are not correct. The monitor-xxx part should contain names from xrandr. Try this:

```
Section "Device"

 Identifier "n"

 Driver "nouveau"

 Option "Monitor-DVI-I-1" "Monitor0"

 Option "Monitor-VGA-1" "Monitor1"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

 Identifier     "Monitor0"

 VendorName     "AOC"

 ModelName      "2236"

 HorizSync       30.0 - 80.0

 VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0

 Option         "DPMS"

 Option         "Primary" "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

 Identifier     "Monitor1"

 VendorName     "ViewSonic"

 ModelName      "VA1703wb"

 HorizSync       30.0 - 82.0

 VertRefresh     50.0 - 75.0

 Option         "DPMS"

 Option         "RightOf" "Monitor0"

EndSection
```

----------

## bpaddock

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> Options in the Device section are not correct. The monitor-xxx part should contain names from xrandr. Try this:
> 
> ```
> Section "Device"
> 
> ...

 

All most works. 

 I think I need to add the resolutions I need to come up as default.  Setting the AOC to 1920x1080 is shutting down the VGA montior.

----------

## bpaddock

 *bpaddock wrote:*   

>  *Gusar wrote:*   Options in the Device section are not correct. The monitor-xxx part should contain names from xrandr. Try this:
> 
> ```
> Section "Device"
> 
> ...

 

To wrap up this thread, I wanted to say thank you to everyone that helped me.

Here is the xorg.conf I came up with that has be doing what I wanted for getting my two different sized monitors working in a dual head configuration:

```

# Dec/27/2010

# Reference material for Dual Head Monitors with Nouveau and Xorg 1.9.2:

#

# http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/X.Org/Dual_Monitors

#

# http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/GentooEbuilds

#

# http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/Randr12

#  Randr 1.2 does not use multiple Screen sections

#

#   What do we have?

#    xrandr -q

#

#   Change the mode of an output using:

#    xrandr --output <output>  --mode <mode to switch to>

#

#    To turn a newly connected monitor on, use

#    xrandr --output <display>  --auto

#  or

#

#    xrandr --output <output>  --mode ...x...

#

#   To turn an output off:

#

#    xrandr --output <output>  --off

#

# http://intellinuxgraphics.org/dualhead.html

# http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2

#

# http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12

# Forcing a preferred mode

#  If the preferred mode reported by your monitor isn't the one you want by

#  default, or if there is no preferred mode and the driver does not choose the

#  right one, you might want to force another mode on an output. 

#  Generate a new one using:

#   $ gtf 1280 1024 75

Section "ServerLayout"

 identifier "default"

 screen 0 "Screen0" 0 0

Endsection

Section "Device"

 Identifier "Device0"

 Driver "nouveau"

# Assigns the output DVI-I-1 to Monitor0:

 Option "Monitor-DVI-I-1" "Monitor0"

# Assigns the output VGA-1 to Monitor1:

 Option "Monitor-VGA-1" "Monitor1"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

 Identifier     "Monitor0"

 VendorName     "AOC"

 ModelName      "2236"

 Option         "DPMS"

 Option         "Primary" "true"

# Display Color: 16.7M Colors

# Dot Clock: 148.5 MHz

# Resolution: Horizontal scan range 30 kHz - 80 kHz

# Horizontal scan Size(Maximum): 476.64mm

# Vertical scan range: 55 Hz - 75 Hz

# Vertical scan Size(Maximum): 268.11mm

# Optimal preset resolution: 1920 x 1080 (60 Hz)

# Highest preset resolution: 1920 x 1080 (60 Hz) 

# Supported Resolutions:

# 640x480   @ 60, 67, 72, 75 Hz

# 720x400   @ 70 Hz

# 800x600   @ 56, 60, 72, 75 Hz

# 1024x768  @ 60, 70, 72, 75 Hz

# 1280x1024 @ 60, 75 Hz

# 1440x900  @ 60, 75 Hz

# 1680x1050 @ 60 Hz

# 1920x1080 @ 60 Hz

 DisplaySize     476 268

# HorizSync       30.0 - 80.0

# VertRefresh     50.0 - 75.0

 # 1920x1080 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 67.08 kHz; pclk: 172.80 MHz

 Modeline "1920x1080_60.00"  172.80  1920 2040 2248 2576  1080 1081 1084 1118  -HSync +Vsync

 # Preferred initial resolution for the monitor:

 Option "PreferredMode" "1920x1080_60.00"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

 Identifier     "Monitor1"

 VendorName     "ViewSonic"

 ModelName      "VA1703wb"

 Option         "DPMS"

 Option         "Primary" "false"

#

# Options LeftOf, RightOf, Above, Below specify monitors' relative position:

 Option         "RightOf" "Monitor0"

#

# Specifies whether the monitor should be turned on at startup. By default,

# the server will attempt to enable all connected monitors.

# Option "Enable"  "true"       

#

# Specifies the initial rotation of the monitor:

# Valid values for rotation are "normal", "left", "right", and "inverted".

# Option "Rotate"  "normal"

#

# HorizSync       30.0 - 82.0

# VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0

# Recommended and supported resolution:

# 1280 x 1024 @ 60, 75 Hz

# 1024 x 768  @ 60, 70, 72, 75 Hz

# 800 x 600   @ 56, 60, 72, 75 Hz

# 640 x 480   @ 60, 75 Hz

# 720 x 400   @ 70 Hz

# 1280x1024 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 63.60 kHz; pclk: 108.88 MHz

  Modeline "1280x1024_60.00"  108.88  1280 1360 1496 1712  1024 1025 1028 1060  -HSync +Vsync

 # Preferred initial resolution for the monitor:

 Option "PreferredMode" "1280x1024_60.00"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

  Identifier          "Screen0"

  Device              "Device0"

  Monitor             "Monitor0"

  DefaultDepth         24

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth           24

    # Big Virtual Screen to place. Also note the lack of quotes, this line

    # sets the 'maximum' resolution.  Note that some hardware is limited to 2048x2048:

    # {{{ Virtual <witdh of the two monitors, e.g. 1680+1680=3360> <maxium height to used by the monitors, e.g. 1050> }}}

    # Do not set Virtual unless you really plan on using it when the server starts,

    # as it corrupts the screen(s) if you want to use them independently.

    #Virtual           3200 1050

  EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

